# Ya, en el PP solo puede quedar uno. Hagan sus apuestas.



## Stormtrooper (17 Feb 2022)

*Casado gana*

*Ayuso gana*


He editado la encuesta con una tercera opción que también la veo válida.

*Perderán los dos *


----------



## politicodemadreputa (17 Feb 2022)

Al casado se le esta poniendo cara de rivera


----------



## 4motion (17 Feb 2022)

Los inmortales, que gran película.. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stormtrooper (17 Feb 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Los inmortales, que gran película..
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Di que si.
*
"SOLO PUEDE QUEDAR UNO"*


----------



## birdland (17 Feb 2022)

Ojalá que gane casado …,


----------



## 11kjuan (17 Feb 2022)

Apuesto por Casado. No sé porqué, pero me dá esa sensación.


----------



## Nicors (17 Feb 2022)

Ninguno, que Vox aglutine el voto de la derecha. Como ucd, alianza popular, el pp se disolverá.


----------



## Felson (17 Feb 2022)

Solo puede quedar una.


----------



## belenus (17 Feb 2022)

*CON TODO ESTO QUIEN GANA ES ÉL.
TODAVIA NO ?...*











*P.D.
Rectifico, el perjudicado es sanchinflas, perder a su fiel escudero Fracasado le puede suponer un gran problema. o no? no se...*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (17 Feb 2022)

Tercera via: Ayuso proclamará la Indapandensia de Madrit


----------



## 4motion (17 Feb 2022)

Un mierda como casado no puede ganar, nunca tuvo la cabeza unida al cuerpo.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ninguno, que Vox aglutine el voto de la derecha. Como ucd, alianza popular, el pp se disolverá.



Si Alianza Popular es el PP de ahora, hombre.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (17 Feb 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Los inmortales, que gran película..
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Todo un clasico para los que vivimos nuestra infancia en los 80


----------



## pasabaporaqui (17 Feb 2022)

No hay apuestas, ya le ha dicho ayuso que pongan los votos encima de la mesa

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Feb 2022)

PSOE y resto de la izquierda atacarán a Ayuso, irán al cuello.

Casado obviamente querrá quitarse de en medio a su rival.

Los medios van a machacar día y noche contra Ayuso.

Ayuso es como el fenómeno Trump, no interesa que esté, la hundirán por lo civil o por lo criminal,
ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (17 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ninguno, que Vox aglutine el voto de la derecha. Como ucd, alianza popular, el pp se disolverá.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Respeto a Ayuso. Pero a Vox le conviene que se destruyan mutuamente.


----------



## D3sgracia (17 Feb 2022)

Gana Casado. Ayuso a VOX.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Feb 2022)

D3sgracia dijo:


> Gana Casado. Ayuso a VOX.



Ojalá se haga lesbiana y le haga la liana a alguna de allí.


----------



## 4motion (17 Feb 2022)

Juan Ramirez Sánchez de Villalobos, votaría por la pizpi.

Sin duda. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DUDH (17 Feb 2022)

¿Casado es un inútil? Sí. Pues este es el que arrasa. Es una ley de hierro de la política española y muy del Partido Pa robar


----------



## Teofrasto (17 Feb 2022)

Lo ideal sería que gane casado y Ayuso se vaya a vox


----------



## Stormtrooper (17 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Respeto a Ayuso. Pero a Vox le conviene que se destruyan mutuamente.



Dejándonos de forofismos de partidos, y ya sabéis que yo actualmente voto a VOX, lo que importa es dar un futuro a España y con la izquierda y los NAZISONALISTAS es imposible. Por desgracia VOX sólo no suma ahora ni sumará aún en unos años. Sigue sembrando. Un PP es necesario en la ecuación a día de hoy y con estas guerras internas se le está dando alas a los que quieren destruir España.


----------



## Decipher (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Lord Vader (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (17 Feb 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Dejándonos de forofismos de partidos, y ya sabéis que yo actualmente voto a VOX, lo que importa es dar un futuro a España y con la izquierda y los NAZISONALISTAS es imposible. Por desgracia VOX sólo no suma ahora ni sumará aún en unos años. Sigue sembrando. Un PP es necesario en la ecuación a día de hoy y con estas guerras internas se le está dando alas a los que quieren destruir España.



Difiero de ti, el PP es un problema en si mismo. Para plantar cara a la izquierda y reflotar España el pp debe ser destruido. Son un obstaculo en la lucha contra la izquierda. La derecha debe estar unida bajo la egida de Vox para derrotar a la izquierda. El pp asume sus postulados y comulga con ellos.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Feb 2022)

Casado, RIP.


----------



## Tupper (17 Feb 2022)

Ayuso wins.


----------



## Th89 (17 Feb 2022)

Quiero y espero que gane Ayuso, pero no me fío de esta panda de mafiosos.

Es una desgracia que sean necesarios para echar a Falconetti de la Moncloa.


----------



## Von Rudel (17 Feb 2022)

Va a ganar FraCasado, tiene al rodillo mediatico de la izquierda y a su amigo Sanchez de su lado. Los pijos se apoyan entre ellos.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Meñakoz (17 Feb 2022)

Quién eche un pulso a Ayuso siempre pierde.


----------



## Brigit (17 Feb 2022)

Ganará Casado porque conseguirá echarla, pero ganará ella a medio plazo marchándose del Pp.


----------



## Von Rudel (17 Feb 2022)

La fuerza del régimen PP-Psoe.


----------



## asakopako (17 Feb 2022)

Como se entretienen los goyim. Ni plandemias necesitamos.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## TedKord (17 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Difiero de ti, el PP es un problema en si mismo. Para plantar cara a la izquierda y reflotar España el pp debe ser destruido. Son un obstaculo en la lucha contra la izquierda. La derecha debe estar unida bajo la egida de Vox para derrotar a la izquierda. El pp asume sus postulados y comulga con ellos.



100% de acuerdo. Antes de encargarse de derrotar al final boss que es la PZOE VOX tenía por el camino a los falsos de Cs y al Partido Progre. Cs afortunadamente ya ha sido destruído, ahora falta el PP que será un hueso más duro de roer. Una vez caiga toda esta falsoderecha traicionera y mugrosa será el momento de ir por el gran Mal (PSOE y adlateres).


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

Estos dicen que tienen el audio de la compañia de detectives Mira, donde confirman lo de la investigación:


​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## furia porcina (17 Feb 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Casado gana
> 
> Ayuso gana



Ganan los dos:

Casado gana quedándose en lo que quede del PP.
Ayuso se va a otro partido o crea el suyo propio y barre al PP en las urnas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Feb 2022)

FraCasado le ha echado un pulso a Ayuso. Que se celebren primarias y veremos quien gana,


----------



## CaraCortada (17 Feb 2022)

El problema de Ayuso es que aunque tenga el apoyo popular tiene que llegar al Congreso del partido para hacerlo valer pero antes van a expulsarla. Desde dentro poco puede hacer porque en el pp saben que si se hace con las riendas no queda titere con cabeza.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## fluffy (17 Feb 2022)

Por desgracia ganará Casado.


----------



## rejon (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## adal86 (17 Feb 2022)

La pregunta es ¿va a perder solo Casado o va a perder también Ayuso?

Por mí que se vayan los dos a la mierda. Obviamente Ayuso está mucho más cerca de la decencia que el mierdas de Casado, pero la MUJER POLÍTICA, así, con mayúsculas, del PP era Cayetana (la cual fulminaron exactamente por lo mismo que quieren fulminar a Ayuso) y no Ayuso.

Vox es quien se lo tiene que estar pasando pipa, y yo que me alegro.


----------



## Gotthard (17 Feb 2022)

Jo jo jo.... pareces de parvulitos de CM, los mensajes hay que colarlos mas indirectos. Asi solo provocas risión.


----------



## diegoms (17 Feb 2022)

Si gana cagado VOX por encima de los 100 escaños


----------



## Gotthard (17 Feb 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> La pregunta es ¿va a perder solo Casado o va a perder también Ayuso?
> 
> Por mí que se vayan los dos a la mierda. Obviamente Ayuso está mucho más cerca de la decencia que el mierdas de Casado, pero la MUJER POLÍTICA, así, con mayúsculas, del PP era Cayetana (la cual fulminaron exactamente por lo mismo que quieren fulminar a Ayuso) y no Ayuso.
> 
> Vox es quien se lo tiene que estar pasando pipa, y yo que me alegro.



Cayetana estaba sola y se debia a Casado. Ayuso tiene mucha gente de colmillo retorcido en su facción y no le debe absolutamente nada a Casado.

No estaría mal que alguien de Ayuso se sacara de la chistera a la Cayetana y la diera permiso para zurrar a Casado. MAR esta tardando en sondearla, este duelo va a ser en los periodicos.


----------



## invitado (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## JyQ (17 Feb 2022)

Ganará Casado, obviamente.

¿Es que después de lo de Podemos y Cs no hemos aprendido nada?

Otra cosa es que votéis aquí lo que a vosotros os gustaría.


----------



## rejon (17 Feb 2022)

Sanchez les ha regalado a Casado y a Egea un abono en las saunas de su suegro en agradecimiento por intentar cargarse políticamente a Ayuso.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Madafaca (17 Feb 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Juan Ramirez Sánchez de Villalobos, votaría por la pizpi.
> Sin duda.



Hasta el Kurgan la votaría.


----------



## rejon (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Moncloa dice que Casado miente pero con ello da crédito a Ayuso, seguramente porque el "dosier" no vale para nada


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (17 Feb 2022)

85 % pensaís que Ayuso. El aparato lo controla Casado, con la pasada de frenada que ha tenido hoy Ayuso está muerta como política dentro del PP. con los estatutos y la estrucctura controlada por Génoba tiene mecanismos para expedientarla incluso expulsarla como afiliada y cargos dentro del PP.

No juzgues a ningún político desde la óptica de un icono Pop. El comportamiento de Ayuso es el de una niña enfadada que ha pulsado el botón nuclear de forma desequilibrada.

Por suerte igual se carga el PP.


----------



## Castellano (17 Feb 2022)

Bea ya ha elegido.
Y no ha sido a Lady Madrid.


----------



## Castellano (17 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> 85 % pensaís que Ayuso. El aparato lo controla Casado, con la pasada de frenada que ha tenido hoy Ayuso está muerta como política dentro del PP. con los estatutos y la estrucctura controlada por Génoba tiene mecanismos para expedientarla incluso expulsarla como afiliada y cargos dentro del PP.
> 
> No juzgues a ningún político desde la óptica de un icono Pop. El comportamiento de Ayuso es el de una niña enfadada que ha pulsado el botón nuclear de forma desequilibrada.
> 
> Por suerte igual se carga el PP.



Si hicieran unas primarias ganaría Ayuso.
Pero el aparato como dices es de Casado. 
La van a acabar expulsando.
Yo creo que incluso tienen más información sobre ella y su entorno que no van a dudar en sacar


----------



## Decipher (17 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> 85 % pensaís que Ayuso. El aparato lo controla Casado, con la pasada de frenada que ha tenido hoy Ayuso está muerta como política dentro del PP. con los estatutos y la estrucctura controlada por Génoba tiene mecanismos para expedientarla incluso expulsarla como afiliada y cargos dentro del PP.
> 
> No juzgues a ningún político desde la óptica de un icono Pop. El comportamiento de Ayuso es el de una niña enfadada que ha pulsado el botón nuclear de forma desequilibrada.
> 
> Por suerte igual se carga el PP.



De momento ya Feijoo ha salido apuntando su apoyo a Ayuso.


----------



## Decipher (17 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> No nos equivoquemos, Feijoo apoya que Ayuso sea la presidenta del PP de Madrid. El comportamiento de hoy ni de coña lo apoya Feijoo ni ninguna persona coherente. El comportamiento de hoy es por lo que se le abrirá un expediente más que justificado. Independientemente de los contratos.
> 
> Es injustificable la pasada de frenada, nunca se había visto nada igual. Ayuso ha muerto dentro del PP, lo sabe. A pesar de tener a la militancia de su lado.



Jajajajajajajaja. Me espian, digo que me están espiando y es intoleraple. Que descojone. ¿Eres pepero?


----------



## Decipher (17 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Por mí lástima desapareciera el PP mañana. Voto a VOX.
> 
> Una persona con un cargo tan importante tiene que ser una persona equilibrada. Sus decisiones afectan a millones de personas. No puede ser una desequilibrada que pulse el botón nuclear a la mínima que se le cruza el cable.



¿Pero que mínima? ¿Pero que dices? ¿Tú vives en el mismo planeta que el resto pompero? ¿No serás multi de Andaqueyatevale?


----------



## Von Rudel (17 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Solo te digo que si Casado no suspende de militancia a IDA, Casado está muerto. La decisión la tiene Casado, o él o Ayuso. El aparato de Genoba no se puede permitir que ningún militante se pase los estatutos por el forro.
> 
> Pienso que la mayoría no sois conscientes de que Ayuso hoy se ha pasado los estatutos del PP por el chumino. La cúpula de Genoba no puede permitir ese comportamiento. Ayuso dentro del PP ha muerto, se lo ha buscado ella.
> 
> ...




Ayuso se la tenía jurada a FraCasado y espero, espero y espero el momento de devolversela cuando mas débil esta FraCasado. Y que mejor momento que cuando tiene a la mitad del partido en contra porque no quiere pactar con Vox y peligra muchos puestos en la administración de Castilla y Leon. Lo sabe y fue a muerte. No le queda otra ya que cuando te chantajea la cupula solo te queda tragar y esperar que no te cepillen, o morir matando.


Y ha dado un golpe de muerte a FraCasado.


No te engañes, de esto no se recupera ni Pedro Sanchez en sus mejores dias. Los acaba de fulminar como alternativa a presidir el gobierno de España y que el propio partido peligre. Y ya sabemos lo que eso significa, y es que peligran todos los puestos del PP salvo los de Galicia y Madrid. Y lo sudores frios estan con FraCasado, lo sabe muy bien, tanto que ni si quiera ha tenido huevos a salir a dar la guerra, cosa que muestra lo mal lider que es. Un lider sin posibilidades que meta al PP en el gobierno con buenos puestos y bien pagados, es un lider que tiene la horas contadas. Porque ellos mismos saben que ya no ganan las elecciones con FraCasado a la cabeza.


No sabes lo grave que es, que sepas que no vas a ganar las próximas elecciones.


Imaginate en tu empresa que sabes que si continua tu jefe actual no vas a volver a cobrar la nomina.


----------



## Funcional (17 Feb 2022)

Esto no va de siglas, va de apoyo popular. Ayuso lo tiene para dar y tomar y refundar si hace falta. Casado es cadáver político y acabará hundiendo al PP. Feijóo no tiene carisma ni clientelismo fuera de Galicia.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Decipher (17 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Solo te digo que si Casado no suspende de militancia a IDA, Casado está muerto. La decisión la tiene Casado, o él o Ayuso. El aparato de Genoba no se puede permitir que ningún militante se pase los estatutos por el forro.
> 
> Pienso que la mayoría no sois conscientes de que Ayuso hoy se ha pasado los estatutos del PP por el chumino. La cúpula de Genoba no puede permitir ese comportamiento. Ayuso dentro del PP ha muerto, se lo ha buscado ella.
> 
> ...



¿Pero que estatutos? ¿De que hablas?


----------



## Nefersen (18 Feb 2022)

Entre los dos, gana Vox.


----------



## pandaGTI (18 Feb 2022)

Aquí lo único que importa a las elites que mandan de verdad es parar a VOX y Ayuso lo hace bien. Ganará Ayuso, es otra chica de Davos en 3 2 1....


----------



## Stormtrooper (18 Feb 2022)

Diré una cosa impopular.

Al igual que en la policía es necesario el departamento de asuntos internos, en los partidos es necesario la investigación interna de sus miembros para precisamente evitar problemas futuros.


----------



## Decipher (18 Feb 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Diré una cosa impopular.
> 
> Al igual que en la policía es necesario el departamento de asuntos internos, en los partidos es necesario la investigación interna de sus miembros para precisamente evitar problemas futuros.



Si, pero otra cosa es reunir material para el chantaje o la destrucción de la imagen pública.


----------



## Stormtrooper (18 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Si, pero otra cosa es reunir material para el chantaje o la destrucción de la imagen pública.



Es que si hay material va a conllevar la destrucción de aquella persona de la que se obtenga material.


----------



## Nefersen (18 Feb 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Es que si hay material va a conllevar la destrucción de aquella persona de la que se obtenga material.



No si de la investigación se deduce que es inocente. 
Lo que se ha hecho es esparcir "rumores" y "sospechas", no hechos.


----------



## Stormtrooper (18 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No si de la investigación se deduce que es inocente.
> Lo que se ha hecho es esparcir "rumores" y "sospechas", no hechos.



No me refiero a cómo se ha actuado en este caso concreto donde se ven muchos intereses de por medio, me refiero a cómo se debería mantener un control para evitar manzanas podridas que destrocen al cesto.


----------



## Decipher (18 Feb 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Es que si hay material va a conllevar la destrucción de aquella persona de la que se obtenga material.



No, no es lo mismo investigar a una persona para saber si no es trigo limpio y echarlo del partido que reunir material para guardártelo para cuando te haga falta hundir a esa persona, aunque sea el robo de unas cremas. Son cosas muy distintas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Feb 2022)

Yo siempre he actuado como hoy lo hizo Ayuso, si alguien quiere molestarme lo que hago es primero intentar que no me moleste de buenas, si veo que la cosa sube lo mas minimo de tono entonces la lio sin previo aviso, lio la de dios.

Cuando ya hay un conflicto abierto en muchas ocasiones el que pega primero y fuerte es el que gana, hay que subir el conflicto a tono gordo que no se espere nadie y liarla gordisimamente.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

Casado también espió al exmarido y al exnovio de Ayuso. ¿Se puede ser más HdlGP?



txusky_g dijo:


> Los enviados del PP también investigaron al exmarido y un exnovio de Ayuso
> 
> 
> Realizaron indagaciones para tratar de averiguar si la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid benefició con adjudicaciones de su propio Gobierno a alguna de sus antiguas parejas
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## nate (18 Feb 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Ganará Casado porque conseguirá echarla, pero ganará ella a medio plazo marchándose del Pp.



Si se va a Vox, abascal la vuelve a presentar para Madrid y gana seguro. Es un win win para Vox.


----------



## Gorkako (18 Feb 2022)

Por desgracia ganará FraCasado tiene todos los recursos del partido (internos y externos) Pizpi está out... se revolverá? fijo y bien que hace... esto o el PP busca una solución rápido o hay sorpaso de vox... (y mira que era dificil)


----------



## Una bruja (18 Feb 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Por desgracia ganará FraCasado tiene todos los recursos del partido (internos y externos) Pizpi está out... se revolverá? fijo y bien que hace... esto o el PP busca una solución rápido o hay sorpaso de vox... (y mira que era dificil)



¿Tú crees?
Yo creo que será justo al revés.
Casado no ha hecho nada ni como imagen del partido, y está claro que necesitan lavarse la imagen de cara a nuevas elecciones.
Yo a mi Pizpi la veo como presidenta, es cachorro de Aguirre y también tiene sus fieles dentro del partido.
¡¡¡Qué den comienzo los juegos del hambre!!


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Gorkako (18 Feb 2022)

Una bruja dijo:


> ¿Tú crees?
> Yo creo que será justo al revés.
> Casado no ha hecho nada ni como imagen del partido, y está claro que necesitan lavarse la imagen de cara a nuevas elecciones.
> Yo a mi Pizpi la veo como presidenta, es cachorro de Aguirre y también tiene sus fieles dentro del partido.
> ¡¡¡Qué den comienzo los juegos del hambre!!



Se cargaron a la otra cachorro de Esperancita con 4 cremas.... ha puesto toda la artillería del partido para sacar cualquier mierda trapo sucio que tenga para cargársela de cara a movimientos internos del partido...
Fracasado cuenta con la oposición también, es más fácil para ellos que la Pizpi que es guerrera de cojones...


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (18 Feb 2022)

Deberia ganar Ayuso, pero ganara Casado.
Casado cuenta con la ayuda de TODO el R78, Ayuso solo con la de sus votantes.

La PP perdera un fajo de votos por esto, pero aun asi PP+PSOE tendran votos suficientes para seguir mangoneando como quieran.
Ayuso es una nota disonante como lo era Cayetana. La llevaran a la irrelevancia dentro del partido y poco mas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (18 Feb 2022)

*Sólo queda VOX*


----------



## kelden (18 Feb 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Casado gana
> 
> Ayuso gana



A ayuso le van a salir hasta los muertos de las residencias a partir de ahora. Es ya un cadaver. Date cuenta de que al mismo tiempo que trapicheaba para que su hermano se lo llevara crudo, condenó a muerte a miles de abuelos. la imagen es lamentable.

Otra cosa es lo que pase con Casado de aquí a unos meses. Pero Ayuso ya está amortizada y muy probablemente, en breve, estará también imputada. Por lo de su hermano y por lo de los abuelos. Van a por ella a saco y jueces del PP hay a patadas.


----------



## dragon33 (18 Feb 2022)

Fracasado es otro Sánchez, pone a él por encima de todo el partido.


----------



## kelden (18 Feb 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Deberia ganar Ayuso, pero ganara Casado.
> Casado cuenta con la ayuda de TODO el R78, Ayuso solo con la de sus votantes.
> 
> La PP perdera un fajo de votos por esto, pero aun asi PP+PSOE tendran votos suficientes para seguir mangoneando como quieran.
> Ayuso es una nota disonante como lo era Cayetana. La llevaran a la irrelevancia dentro del partido y poco mas.



Ayuso tiene dos problemas: firmó que dejaran morir a los viejos y su hermano ha cobrao comisiones de contratos públicos. Además los dos hechos coinciden en el tiempo: mientras los viejos morían por decenas todos los días, ayuso se preocupaba solo de que su hermano se lo llevara crudo. Esos dos problemas le van a explotar en la cara en breve.


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Feb 2022)

Ayuso, presidenta vitalicia del PP de Madrid, como otros barones en sus respectivas taifas, marcando ritmos. Cayetana a la dirección del PP nacional. Casado, caput. Fin de la cita.


----------



## Stormtrooper (18 Feb 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ayuso le van a salir hasta los muertos de las residencias a partir de ahora. Es ya un cadaver. Date cuenta de que al mismo tiempo que trapicheaba para que su hermano se lo llevara crudo, condenó a muerte a miles de abuelos. la imagen es lamentable.
> 
> Otra cosa es lo que pase con Casado de aquí a unos meses. Pero Ayuso ya está amortizada y muy probablemente, en breve, estará también imputada. Por lo de su hermano y por lo de los abuelos. Van a por ella a saco y jueces del PP hay a patadas.



Las residencias eran cosa de Pablo Iglesias


----------



## Stormtrooper (18 Feb 2022)

¿Y si caen Ayuso y Casado?


----------



## kelden (18 Feb 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Las residencias eran cosa de Pablo Iglesias



Pablo Iglesias no firmó la orden ejecutiva que dejaba morir a los viejos.


----------



## Stormtrooper (18 Feb 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pablo Iglesias no firmó la orden ejecutiva que dejaba morir a los viejos.



El lo hizo por detrás


----------



## R_Madrid (18 Feb 2022)

No esta tan claro aunque lo pueda parecer


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo siempre he actuado como hoy lo hizo Ayuso, si alguien quiere molestarme lo que hago es primero intentar que no me moleste de buenas, si veo que la cosa sube lo mas minimo de tono entonces la lio sin previo aviso, lio la de dios.



Aquel hilo de mierda te va a perseguir hasta el fin de tus días, HDLGP.


----------



## ppd (18 Feb 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> 85 % pensaís que Ayuso. El aparato lo controla Casado, con la pasada de frenada que ha tenido hoy Ayuso está muerta como política dentro del PP. con los estatutos y la estrucctura controlada por Génoba tiene mecanismos para expedientarla incluso expulsarla como afiliada y cargos dentro del PP.
> 
> No juzgues a ningún político desde la óptica de un icono Pop. El comportamiento de Ayuso es el de una niña enfadada que ha pulsado el botón nuclear de forma desequilibrada.
> 
> Por suerte igual se carga el PP.



En todo el medio de la diana.

Casado controla el partido, incluso en Madrid, y tiene el apoyo del sistema.

Ayuso con una sombra de corrupción que los mamporreros de los medios se encargarán de repetir una y otra vez.

Lo tiene jodido Ayuso.

Quién gana y quién pierde? Gana VOX y pierde España. Jodido que en las próximas generales el centro derecha se recupere de esto...


----------



## max power (18 Feb 2022)

Ganar, va a ganar Ayuso.

Cuestion distinta es que sea dentro o fuera del PP.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## rikitiki (18 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que niguno de los llega al verano.
A Ayuso le dan la patada y despues de un tiempo (corto, lo justo para disimular un poco) el resto del partido da la patada a Casado.
Lo que venga después.... Ni puta idea. seguro que peor. hace años que el 99% de los recambios en politica son personajes cada vez más siniestros e inútiles que los anteriores. Apuesto a que lo que venga despues de casado hace bueno a casado. aunque parezca imposible ocurrirá.


----------



## Furymundo (18 Feb 2022)

ganara quien este mas cerca de Bilderberg.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (18 Feb 2022)

Teatro para que la borregada siga en matrix... 

Me dais muchísima penita.


----------



## Una bruja (18 Feb 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Se cargaron a la otra cachorro de Esperancita con 4 cremas.... ha puesto toda la artillería del partido para sacar cualquier mierda trapo sucio que tenga para cargársela de cara a movimientos internos del partido...
> Fracasado cuenta con la oposición también, es más fácil para ellos que la Pizpi que es guerrera de cojones...



Qué dices!! La Cifu no era de la cuerda de la ex lideresa.
La Lideresa y la Pizpi son más afines en sus ideas liberales y aun cambio en el partido, que huele a rancio y a farias.
Fracasado sus secuaces están dando los últimos coletazos, pero me parece que hasta las ratas están abandonando el barco.
Le ha salido mal la jugada de adelantar las elecciones en CLM, y la otra ha sacado los trapos sucios.


La Pizpi tiene ganas de guerra y me da mi que nadie la doblega.
Es peleona y no se va a rendir.
De todas formas aquí nadie dimite y se sigue haciendo política chunga y sucia.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Feb 2022)

rikitiki dijo:


> Yo creo que niguno de los llega al verano.
> A Ayuso le dan la patada y despues de un tiempo (corto, lo justo para disimular un poco) el resto del partido da la patada a Casado.
> Lo que venga después.... Ni puta idea. seguro que peor. hace años que el 99% de los recambios en politica son personajes cada vez más siniestros e inútiles que los anteriores. Apuesto a que lo que venga despues de casado hace bueno a casado. aunque parezca imposible ocurrirá.



es que el PP sólo atrae a inútiles y gente siniestra de turbias intenciones, porque es un partido que rechaza el idealismo ( lo califican de populismo ), ¿ qué persona mínimamente capacitada, buena y con ilusiones se va a meter ahí ? Gastan la poca fuerza que tienen en conflictos internos, en matarse unos a otros


----------



## platanoes (18 Feb 2022)

No pienso votar ni a Casado, ni a Ayuso, ni siquiera en una inocente encuesta del foro.
... Así que ya estais metiendo a Abascal, o me marcho del hilo sin votar.


----------



## rejon (18 Feb 2022)

Casado y su pelota mayor se ha puesto nerviosos antes de tiempo, y la han cagado.


----------



## naburiano (18 Feb 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Dejándonos de forofismos de partidos, y ya sabéis que yo actualmente voto a VOX, lo que importa es dar un futuro a España y con la izquierda y los NAZISONALISTAS es imposible. Por desgracia VOX sólo no suma ahora ni sumará aún en unos años. Sigue sembrando. Un PP es necesario en la ecuación a día de hoy y con estas guerras internas se le está dando alas a los que quieren destruir España.



La mayoría del voto del PP no se irá a la izquierda, irá a VOX.


----------



## NXT (18 Feb 2022)

Puede que "gane" Casado consiguiendo echar a Ayuso del PP, pero eso se lo harían pagar los ciudadanos en las próximas elecciones. Porque el principal atractivo que tiene el PP hoy en día es Ayuso, mientras que Casado es un auténtico lastre. Quedó demostrado en las elecciones en Madrid y ratificado en las de CyL.

Al final nadie gana con este espectáculo dantesco, todos pierden. Pero creo que el más perjudicado será Casado, ya que sus posibilidades de llegar a la presidencia del Gobierno se han esfumado por completo. O dimite o se llevará por delante a su partido.


----------



## rejon (18 Feb 2022)

Movida en Génova 13.


----------



## juster (18 Feb 2022)

VIVA VOX !!!!
VIVA FRANCO !!!


----------



## Stormtrooper (18 Feb 2022)

He editado la encuesta con una tercera opción, podéis cambiar el voto si lo creéis oportuno.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (19 Feb 2022)

Gana Feijoo, que se hará con la presidencia con una Ayuso ausente por sanción o expulsión.

Pero lo mejor será Teodoro cuando vuelva a hablar ya no dirá "soy el secretario general"


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Feb 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Pero lo mejor será Teodoro cuando vuelva a hablar ya no dirá "soy el secretario general"



Volverá a su deporte favorito, escupir aceitunas.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Madafaca (22 Feb 2022)

O Ayuso es el PP o Ayuso acaba con el PP.


----------



## REDDY (22 Feb 2022)

Se viene Feijoo y nos va a vacunar a todos.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

Pablo Casado dimite y deja el partido en manos de una gestora



ciberecovero dijo:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

​


----------

